# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Տնտեսական պատմություն

## Katka

Տնտեսական պատմության կարեւոր անցքերի մասին քննարկենք` թե համաշխարհային, թե Հայաստանի: Ճգնաժամեր, բարեփոխումներ եւն:
Ինչպե՞ս հզորացավ ԱՄՆ-ն, ինչպե՞ս տեղի ունեցավ Ճապոնական հրաշքը եւն, ինչպիսի՞ն էր Հայաստանում սեփականաշնորհման գործընթացը եւն:

----------


## Katka

Մեծ դեպրեսիան համաշխարհային տնտեսության շարունակական անկումն էր, որը սկսվեց 1929 թ. եւ վերջնականապես ավարտվեց 1940թ.: Մեծ Դեպրեսիան, ըստ էության, համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամն է, իսկ Մեծ Դեպրեսիա տերմինը սովորաբար կիրառվում էր բնութագրելու ԱՄՆ-ի՝ այդ ժամանակվա իրավիճակը:
Մեծ Դեպրեսիայի պատճառների ընդհանրացման դեպքում՝ կարելի է նշել հետեւյալ հիմնականները.
1. Դրամական միջոցների պակասը եւ ապրանքների գերարտադրությունը, որը հանգեցրեց դեֆլյացիոն պրոցեսների, ինչի արդյունքում ապրանքների գները անկում ապրեցին եւ բազմաթիվ ընկերություններ սնանկացան:
2.Ֆոնդային շուկաներում ձեւավորված փուչիկը. ներդրումները գերազանցեցին տնտեսության իրական պահանջը:
3. Բնակչության աճը:
4.ԱՄՆ-ի կողմից վարվող հովանավորչական քաղաքականությունը՝ համաձայն 1930 թ. Սմութ-Հոլի օրենքի, ինչի արդյունքում ներկրվող ապրանքների գները բարձրացան եւ սպառողական պահանջարկը կրճատվեց:

Մեծ Դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու համար Ռուզվելտը առաջադրեց մի շարք միջոցառումներ՝«Ռուզվելտի նոր կուրս»: Նոր կուրսը հիմնված էր, տնտեսագետ Ջ.Քեյնսի առաջադրած տեսության վրա, որի համաձայն սահմանափակվում է ազատ շուկայական մրցակցությունը տնտեսության պետական կարգավորման միջոցով:
Պետությունը կարգավորում էր արդյունաբերությունը, ձեռնարկատերերի միջեւ հարաբերությունները: Նպատակը՝ բնակչության գնողունակության բարձրացումն էր: Առաջնահերթ վերկանգնվեց բանկային համակարգը: Փակվեցին բոլոր բանկերը  եւ միայն խոշորները ստացան լիցենզիա, կառավարությունը նրանց տրամադրեց 1 մլրդ դոլար՝ վարկավորումը վերսկսելու համար:
«Նոր կուրսի» քաղաքականության իրականացմամբ ԱՄՆ-ը դարձավ սոցիալական ուղղվածության երկիր: Ֆ. Ռուզվելտը 1935թ. ստորագրեց Վագների օրենքը, որով ճանաչվեց արհմիությունների եւ գործադուլների օրինականությունը: Արդյունաբերության ոլորտում  կառավարությանը կից 1933 թ. ստեղծվեց Արդյունաբերության վերականգնման ազգային վարչակազմը՝ «ուղեղի տրեստի» գլխավորությամբ, որի կազմում էին խոշոր գիտնականներ եւ գործարարներ:

----------

Ambrosine (09.04.2010), Ձայնալար (06.08.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

Սիրում եմ էս նկարը:
Տնտեսագետներ Ջոն Մեյնարդ Քեյնսը /աջից/ և Հարրի Դեքստեր Ուայթը /ձախից/ քննարկում եմ համաշխարհային կարևորության հարցեր /տես ԱյԷմԷֆի ստեղծում, տարադրամի փոխանակման կուրսերի ֆիքսացիա, կոմմունիստների վրա տակառի գլդորում/   Բրեթթոնվուդսյան կոնֆերանսի ժամանակ: Կամ էլ ուղղակի լեզու են թրջում:

----------

Ambrosine (14.04.2010), davidus (14.04.2010), Katka (14.04.2010), Maxpayne (07.08.2011), Ձայնալար (14.04.2010)

----------


## Katka

*Ադամ Սմիթ  /1723-1790/* 
Ադամ Սմիթը դասական տնտեսագիտության վառ ներկայացուցիչներից է: Հեղինակել է_ «Ժողովրդների հարստության բնույթի ու պատճառների ուսումնասիրություն»_ (1776) աշխատությունը, որում ուսումնասիրել է արժեքի տեսությունը, եկամուների բաշխման, կապիտալի եւ դրա կուտակման հետ կապված հարցեր: Ադամ Սմիթի տեսության հիմնական դրույթը տնտեսության ազատումն է պետական կարգավորումից, որը արգելակում է տնտեսության բնականոն զարգացման ընթացքը:  Նա ներմուծեց «անտեսանելի ձեռք» հասկացությունը, որով էլ կարգավորովում է տնտեսությունը: Բարեկեցության աղբյուր համարում էր աշխատանքի արտադրողականությունը, որի բարձրացման համար կարեւորում էր աշխատանքի բաժանումը եւ մասնագիտացումը:
adam_smith_photo.jpg

...
Նոբելյան մրցանակ տնտեսագետներին տրվում է 1969թ.-ից: 1969-2009թթ. նոբելյան մրցանակ են ստացել 64 տնտեսագետ:

----------


## Maxpayne

> *Ադամ Սմիթ  /1723-1790/* 
> Ադամ Սմիթը դասական տնտեսագիտության վառ ներկայացուցիչներից է: Հեղինակել է_ «Ժողովրդների հարստության բնույթի ու պատճառների ուսումնասիրություն»_ (1776) աշխատությունը, որում ուսումնասիրել է արժեքի տեսությունը, եկամուների բաշխման, կապիտալի եւ դրա կուտակման հետ կապված հարցեր: Ադամ Սմիթի տեսության հիմնական դրույթը տնտեսության ազատումն է պետական կարգավորումից, որը արգելակում է տնտեսության բնականոն զարգացման ընթացքը:  Նա ներմուծեց «անտեսանելի ձեռք» հասկացությունը, որով էլ կարգավորովում է տնտեսությունը: Բարեկեցության աղբյուր համարում էր աշխատանքի արտադրողականությունը, որի բարձրացման համար կարեւորում էր աշխատանքի բաժանումը եւ մասնագիտացումը:
> adam_smith_photo.jpg
> 
> ...
> Նոբելյան մրցանակ տնտեսագետներին տրվում է 1969թ.-ից: 1969-2009թթ. նոբելյան մրցանակ են ստացել 64 տնտեսագետ:


Կներեք, որտեղից կարող եմ ձեռք բերել այս գրքի ամենահաջող թարգմանությունը?
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Անցումային փուլը հաղթահարած պետությունների փորձը վերլուծող հոդվածներ շատ պետք է լինեն: Սա ինչ-որ լուրջ գիտական վերլուծություն չէ, բայց հետաքրքիր տեղեկություններ ես ինձ համար քաղեցի:

*«Ճիշտ» վարչապետը և տնտեսական հրաշքը*



*Սինգապուրը մի քաղաք է, որը կառուցված է ճահճոտ կղզու վրա, չունի ոչ մի բնական ռեսուրս: Այն իր տարածքով մի քանի անգամ զիջում է, օրինակ, Կիևին, այն դեպքում, երբ Սինգապուրի համախառն ներքին արդյունքը 1.3 անգամ գերազանցում է Ուկրաինայինին և հսկայական Ռուսաստանի նույն ցուցանիշին զիջում է ընդամենը 5 անգամ: Դա՝ այն պարագայում, երբ Ռուսաստանը հարուստ է բնական ռեսուրսներով, իսկ Սինգապուրը նույնիսկ խմելու ջուրը բերում է Մալազիայից և Ինդոնեզիայից:*


Կուան Յուի խոսքով, երբ 1959թ. անկախացած Սինգապուրում ինքը եկել է իշխանության, ունեցել է մի քանի առաջնային խնդիր: «Առաջին հերթին, պետք էր հասնել նրան, որ Սինգապուրի անկախությունը միջազգային ճանաչում ստանար: Ես արտգործնախարարի պաշտոնում նշանակեցի Սինատամբի Ռաջարատամային: Նա հարմար էր այդ պաշտոնին, հայտնի էր իր հակագաղութատիրական հայացքներով, հմայիչ, պարկեշտ անձնավորություն էր, ով կարող էր ճիշտ հավասարակշռություն գտնել ամուր սկզբունքների և դիվանագիտական փոխզիջումների միջև»,- գրում է Կուան Յուն: Հարկ է նշել, որ իր իշխանության տարիներին *Կուան Յուն ցանկացած պաշտոնյայի նշանակել և ազատել է նման սկզբունքով, այսինքն` կարո՞ղ է արդյոք տվյալ մարդը ճիշտ աշխատել այդ պաշտոնում, թե՞ ոչ:* 1965-ից երկրները սկսեցին հերթով ճանաչել Սինգապուրի անկախությունը:

Հաջորդ կարևոր հարցը տնտեսությունն էր: «Ինդոնեզիան մեզ հետ առճակատման իրավիճակում էր գտնվում, ինչը հանգեցրել էր առևտրի դադարեցմանը: Մալազիան ուզում էր շրջանցել Սինգապուրը և իր գործերն անել անմիջապես իր առևտրային գործընկերների հետ և իր սեփական նավահանգիստների միջոցով: Ինչպե՞ս կարող էր այս պայմաններում գոյատևել անկախ Սինգապուրը: Մենք պետք է անհապաղ ստանայինք այս հարցի պատասխանը, հատկապես, երբ 14%-անոց գործազրկությունն աճի միտում ուներ: Բացի այդ, մենք պետք է հաշվի առնեինք, որ այլևս բրիտանական տիրության կողմից չէինք կառավարվում: *Մեր ամենակարևոր ակտիվը մարդկանց վստահությունն էր, որ ձեռք բերեցինք կոմունիստների և մալայական ծայրահեղականների դեմ պայքարում: Հաջորդ կարևորագույն ակտիվը մեր մարդիկ էին` աշխատասեր, պարկեշտ, և ովքեր ձգտում էին սովորել»,- պատմում է Կուան Յուն:*



Հենց այս պայմաններում էլ երկրի վարչապետը մշակում է իր ռազմավարությունը: Այդ տարիներին տնտեսագետների կողմից «երկաթե ճշմարտություն» էր այն, որ խոշոր բազմազգ կորպորացիաները շարունակում են գաղութատիրական քաղաքականությունը` էժան հողի, աշխատուժի և հումքի հաշվին: «Երրորդ» աշխարհի երկրներից շատերի ղեկավարները հավատում էին այդ «տեսությանը», սակայն դա ինձ վրա չազդեց: Մենք աշխատասեր ժողովուրդ ունեինք և 2 միլիոնանոց բնակչությանը պետք է ապահովեինք աշխատանքով, ուստի մենք պետք է գործ ունենայինք այդ կորպորացիաների հետ»,- խոստովանում է Կուան Յուն: Հենց այդ պահից էլ նա կտրականապես որոշեց երկրի «դռները» բացել Արևմուտքի և Ճապոնիայի առջև: Նրա համար «տնտեսական անկախություն» հասկացությունը պատրանք էր Սինգապուրի նման երկրի դեպքում. առաջնայինը տնտեսության վերելքն էր և բնակչության կենսամակարդակի աճը, և Կուան Յուն հասավ դրան:




*Մի հեռախոսազանգի պատմություն*

«Այն մարդուն, ով 1965թ. կփորձեր կանխատեսել, թե Սինգապուրը խոշոր ֆինանսական կենտրոն կդառնա, խելագար կհամարեին: Այդ դեպքում որտեղի՞ց քաղաքի կենտրոնում հայտնվեցին լուսավոր ու բարձրահարկ ժամանակակից շենքերը, որոնցում տեղակայված բանկերը համակարգչային ցանցով կապված են աշխարհի խոշորագույն ֆինանսական կենտրոնների հետ:

Այս պատմության սկիզբն անհավատալի է: Հոլանդիայից մեր տնտեսական խորհրդատուն` Ալբերտ Վինսեմիուսը, 1968թ. զանգահարեց իր ընկեր Վան Օնենին` «Bank of America»-ի սինգապուրյան բաժանմունքի փոխնախագահին, և ասաց. «Մենք (Սինգապուրը) ուզում ենք առաջիկա 10 տարիների ընթացքում դառնալ Հարավ-Արևելյան Ասիայի ֆինանսական կենտրոնը»: Վան Օնենը պատասխանեց. «Լավ, եկեք Լոնդոն: Դուք դրան կարող եք հասնել 5 տարվա ընթացքում»: Վինսեմիուսն անմիջապես մեկնեց Լոնդոն, որտեղ Վան Օնենը նրան գլոբուսի առջև սկսեց ինչ-որ բան ցույց տալ. «Նայեք: Ֆինանսական աշխարհը սկսվում է Ցյուրիխում: Այնտեղ բանկերը բացվում են ժամը 9.00-ին: Մի փոքր ավելի ուշ բանկերը բացվում են Ֆրանկֆուրտում, հետո` Լոնդոնում: Ճաշից հետո փակվում են Ցյուրիխի բանկերը, հետո` Ֆրանկֆուրտինը, փոքր-ինչ ավելի ուշ` Լոնդոնինը: Այդ ընթացքում Նյու Յորքի բանկերը դեռ բաց են:

Այսպիսով, Լոնդոնը ֆինանսական հոսքերն ուղղում է Նյու Յորք: Այն ժամանակ, երբ փակվում են Նյու Յորքի բանկերը, ֆինանսական միջոցներն ուղարկվում են Սան Ֆրանցիսկո: Իսկ վերջինիս բանկերի փակվելուց հետո մինչև շվեյցարական ժամանակով ժամը 9.00-ն համաշխարհային ֆինանսական աշխարհում ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենում: Եթե մենք Սինգապուրին «տեղավորենք» հենց այդ ժամանակահատվածում, ապա պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հնարավոր կլինի իրականացնել գլոբալ շուրջօրյա բանկային սպասարկում»: Սակայն այդ ժամանակ Սինգապուրը գտնվում էր ֆունտ ստեռլինգի գոտում, և դա մեզանից պահանջում էր արժութային վերահսկողություն իրականացնել: Մենք կա՛մ պետք է դուրս գայինք ֆունտ ստեռլինգի գոտուց, կա՛մ պետք է հրաժարվեինք ֆինանսական կենտրոնի գաղափարից: Ես որոշեցի, որ այդ ռիսկն արդարացված է, և հրահանգեցի Սինգապուրը հանել ֆունտ ստեռլինգի գոտուց:

Իսկ 1965թ. մենք որոշեցինք, որ Սինգապուրը չպետք է կենտրոնական բանկ ունենա, որ կկարողանար փողի էմիսիա իրականացնել: Մենք հստակ որոշել էինք, որ չպետք է թույլ տանք, որ խոշոր պետությունների արժույթների նկատմամբ մեր երկրի արժույթն արժեզրկվի»,- պատմում է երկրի նախկին վարչապետը:



Սա մի փոքր մասն է այն հսկայական ուղու, որի միջոցով մի փոքր քաղաք դարձել է զարգացող պետություն, համաշխարհային ֆինանսական խոշոր կենտրոն: *1959թ. Սինգապուրի բնակչության մեկ շնչին ընկնող համախառն ներքին արդյունքը կազմել է 400 դոլար, իսկ արդեն 1999թ.` 22.000 դոլար:* Կարծում ենք, այս տնտեսական հրաշքի պատմությունն իրական փորձ կարող է համարվել փոքր պետությունների ու նրանց ղեկավարների համար: Հատկանշական է նաև այն, որ Կուան Յուն երբեք չի առաջնորդվել «խիստ» տնտեսագիտական օրենքներով ու տեսություններով: Պարզապես, նա ամեն ինչ արել է սեփական ժողովրդի բարեկեցությունն ապահովելու համար:

----------

